# Tomorrow , April 30th is our day of sorrow



## Hien (Apr 29, 2022)

for the South Vietnamese who were refugees back in 1975 , no matter who they became , Americans, Canadians, Australians or other countries' citizens , they still hold deep sorrows in their hearts .
Back then , North Vietnam used the same pretext of liberate the South (same pretext as Russia use on some of the regions in the East of Ukraine now) This is a movie about one South Vietnamese family after the Northern communists overtook the South .
Don't worry about the language, there is English subtitle


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2022)

Many Vietnamese settled in Australia - much to our enrichment.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 4, 2022)

Thank you for sharing the knowledge of the day and the movie. I will have to watch this. The opportunity to expand my knowledge of history and my world view is always welcomed.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## southernbelle (May 6, 2022)

I’ve loved seeing the hard working Vietnamese I’ve come to know realize the American dream. They’ve become citizens, love this country and have enjoyed the fruit of their hard work. It’s what America was founded for, freedom.


----------

